# Kiser Lake Ice



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Went out from the campgrounds ice at shore was 3 1/2 200ft west 3 1/4 inchs 100ft further out 2 inchs no bites, water depth was 3ft. Please be carefull it will build next week.:S


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I was wondering how Kiser was coming. I'm going to try my pond tonight or tomorrow if it doesn't thaw out with the heat wave today.


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

went up there today. warm and windy!! fished 100yrd off the beach. set my 1st tipup. cleared the hole for the 2nd when the flag flipped up on the 1st. told my buddy it might be a bad day for tipups because of the wind. i went over to reset it when my line took off! 3 minutes later and a frozen hand later i put a 28" 8lb channel on the ice. fishing died and we moved 100 yrd sw and i landed another one that was the same size!! i was freeking out. 30 min and i already had 16lb caught. i didn't catch anything else the next 5 hrs but my buddy put 28 gills and 3 9"+ crappie on the ice. a couple of the gills he had were 7+. all in all it was worth the drive from west jeff!!


----------

